# Microsoft Mesh Available... free replacement for GoToMyPC



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Microsoft has made available at https://www.mesh.com/Welcome/Welcome.aspx a new service which allows you to use a Windows Live ID to connect to your PC at home or work (network admins may not allow this) from anywhere you can get on line.

I have used it and it works, and if you use a service like GoToMyPC you can avoid the monthly payments for using this type of remote access.

Check it out.

Larry


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, very cool, thanks Larry!

And ouch. I smell a lawsuit a brewin' from the GoToMyPC type companies.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Microsoft has made available at https://www.mesh.com/Welcome/Welcome.aspx a new service which allows you to use a Windows Live ID to connect to your PC at home or work (network admins may not allow this) from anywhere you can get on line.
> 
> I have used it and it works, and if you use a service like GoToMyPC you can avoid the monthly payments for using this type of remote access.
> 
> ...


 This is a coll site Larry. I have looked at thie extensively since you showed me it. It will be very cool to do it. I am one who thinks. This should be a free service from Microsoft. I would have all my stuff attached to it then.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> This is a coll site Larry. I have looked at thie extensively since you showed me it. It will be very cool to do it. I am one who thinks. This should be a free service from Microsoft. I would have all my stuff attached to it then.


Big_red? is that you? :grin:


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Big_red? is that you? :grin:


No. I am at work. an don't proof much sorry. :nono2:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting, I still like the loooks of www.logmein.com better for remote pc control though. Have been using them for years, it is free, and just plain works


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> No. I am at work. an don't proof much sorry. :nono2:


:nono2: So Red's convinced you to enroll in HDTVsportsfan's skool of tiping. So sorry to see you go that way. :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> :nono2: So Red's convinced you to enroll in HDTVsportsfan's skool of tiping. So sorry to see you go that way. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

